# silicon sheet sticking to print



## mattb (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey Guys and Girls, have been playing around with the spectra and pre treater all afternoon and think I have a good looking white now. However......once I press the shirt I get white spots coming through! and also the silicon paper is sticking to the ink. So, basically what I have tried>
less pre treat in case I was just laying down waaay too much. (AI Ultra)
different press settings going from 1-2 pressure to 4-5 pressure (hotronix hover press)
curing for the normal 356f for 35 seconds (AI inks)
curing for the other way at 340f for 40-50 seconds.
hovering the press above the print to dry it off a little for 30-40 seconds then press for 35 seconds.
use fresh new silicon paper
used Teflon paper


everytime I take the print out I am getting the same problem. either the silicon sticks to the print or the paper comes off and I am getting spots on the print where the ink is coming off! I am printing a white underbase with red on top. looking at the red you can see spots where the red has gone and you can see the white underbase underneath.....looks like crap to be honest!


any ideas what I am doing wrong?!??! its frustrating because I am printing test print after test print and trying it over and over a again and getting the same problem no matter what I try!


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

You should read this one
What Happens When You Heat Press Pretreatment and Ink or Hover Cure | Image Armor DTG Pretreatment Solutions

And this one
Can You Over Pretreat A Shirt? - Omniprint Online


----------



## mattb (Mar 25, 2015)

jgabby said:


> You should read this one
> What Happens When You Heat Press Pretreatment and Ink or Hover Cure | Image Armor DTG Pretreatment Solutions
> 
> And this one
> Can You Over Pretreat A Shirt? - Omniprint Online


Thanks, interesting read! helped a lot.


----------

